# fitting and refinishing wood gun stock for an 870



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Please forgive me as i have zero experience working with wood unless you count building a fence. I have two wood working questions.

I have a beautiful wood gun stock that i want to refinish and fit to my girlfriends shotgun.

Gun is a new 20 gauge Remington 870 on the LW frame. The stock is for the larger frame gun it seems as the insert part that matches up to the receiver is just slightly too big. The outside measurements are close enough but the insert part is only thing that would need to be shaved down to fit. Is it as simple as sanding down that lip to accommodate fitting in the guns receiver? I have a work sharp belt sander tool. will the right grit sandpaper work that down properly and evenly? Or is there a better tool? Any help here? It is 0.12 inches bigger measured with a caliper so just a little all the way around.

Secondly the older stock has basically no finish or very dulled finish. I want to match it to the glossy wingmaster finish of the forarm. is that doable and what is the likelihood of getting it to look the same finish? Anyone that can take this on that has experience with wood finish as I have no idea and dont want to mess up this beautiful classic stock.

I know mesa tech makes a little adaptor so you can use 12 gauge stocks on a 20 gauge but i would rather have it a clean classic look for this gun. Being that it is wood i know it can be worked down. the adaptor is for the plastic tactical stock offerings as far as i can tell.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Been working wood all my life. I actually built a stock for an 870 years ago. If you're only talking about 0.12 a nicely sharpened chisel is your best bet. A belt sander in the hands of a rookie is scary. I was a rookie at one time.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

get a good wood rasp to cut the insert part down, will take a little while , but lees likely to mess up.
there are several ways to finish the stock, if it is in pretty good shape you can wash it down with a degreaser and sand it lightly, then apply a coat of gloss spar varnish to it with a fine bristle brush to bring it back to life. one of the co. that makes gun cleaning products makes a finish that can be put on with a fine cloth or with your fingers, (having a senior moment and can't remember the name) it come out pretty glossy with enough coats.

good luck


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Tru oil!


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

peckerwood said:


> Tru oil!


Yep on the True Oil....and the advice posted above but this method works well also.

http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=331108


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Ive trimed down sever butstock for AK's. The chissel all always worked great for me.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for that link Uncle Doug. I just replaced the stock on my M77, I just sprayed it with cleR but I will be redoing it now. Those are some awesome finishes


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Thanks for that link Uncle Doug. I just replaced the stock on my M77, I just sprayed it with cleR but I will be redoing it now. Those are some awesome finishes


I meant clear coat.:headknock


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

I have done several using true oil/armor all elixir,once pores fill you can make as glossy or dull of a finish you want


----------

